# Heartbroken.....



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

SO... I saw Fergy .... Tore me up!

I know most of you on the forum now do not know me...but I lost Fergy to divorce last year...
Fergy is my second "Smooth" V, and he is my dog... akc registered to Me... but I have given custody to my "now" X hubby.

We have had "NO" contact in a year, since April 29, 2017. 
Here is a photo of my Poor sweet boy on April 29th 2017, and now 1 year later June 2018.... He met Zeke! What in gods name could cause such aging in a 5 year old dog
His 5 year birthday will be June 25th


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

He really misses you

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Was it just the sugar face, that made you think he was aging fast?
I think like us, some just gray sooner than others. More genetic hair graying, but still young on the inside.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am just shocked that he is so gray so fast... it has only been a year between those pictures.
I wonder if it is because Reuben uses the e-collar so much.
Sugar face is a not an early issue in the Rocky Mountain, or Red Dog linage... 

He seems happy and he and Zeke got on well... that day was special... Corina showed up with Max & Bosley (max's sib) we met 2 ladies with 2 ridgebacks, a boxer, and a doodle... all the dogs had a ball just running... playing stick, and chasing each other... it was a good day... 
I am so grateful I got to see him and Pet him... one day he just might be mine again... hopefully!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is a photo of Max R . and Fergy L. just one year ago...
you can see there is no ageing, they look the same... Max has no aging to date... he looks just the same!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I will be praying for your intentions, God grant him back to you.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no idea if stress would make a dog gray early. I guess it's possible, and Fergy had big changes in his life. We don't know how much those changes upset him.

On a side note, I saw a vizsla last night that I haven't seen since November. At first, I thought it was the owners older dog. Then I heard her call his name. 
Nope same dog, just tons more gray.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen is 5.5 years old and just as grey as Fergy. He in no way acts like an old dog, and still has the energy he had as a 2 year old pup. Year 4-5 is when the biggest changes seem to have came (I've done a photo comparison to pinpoint, as I didn't notice so much as it was happening). Genetics are a funny thing, so it's hard to say why. It seems that some of these pups just grey super young. Glad you got to see you boy though, as difficult as it was. I'm sure he enjoyed it too! 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

so sorry that you got all upset but i am glad you got to see him. playing and activity sounds like he is the same active boy just turned sugar face to look even more sweet
i read that it is a combination of genetics and stress how quickly they turn white, just as with us humans.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well...Thank you all for your input... It was really good to see him and give him a good body rub!! I probably won't get that pleasure again for awhile.
I am glad to hear that you'all experience early sugar face.... it just doesn't run in Fergy's family.... always the chance for an odd man out... He did start off that way... 
Not everyday mama gives birth to a single pup... He was energetic and happy... playing the same games he has played since puppy hood. 
I am super happy he and Zeke hit it off right away, even before Max showed up... but Fergy always has viewed other dogs as his new best friend... I am sure Zeke got that message from him and was not afraid... 
so if I ever get to see him again, I will let you know.


----------

